

The Yin Programming Language - clippit
https://github.com/yinwang0/yin

======
nemasu
Not very much info on it, it's written in Java? What's it compile to? JVM
bytecode? Hello World example? Something?

~~~
asaka
Java is just for bootstrap, the compile to native code.

